# Diskussion: User2008 Wahl



## zotos (7 Dezember 2008)

Hier kann die Diskussion dazu statt finden.

Also jeder der die Wahl kindisch und unnötig findet kann sich hier ausheulen


----------



## vierlagig (7 Dezember 2008)

ich erwähne es gern nochmal ... alphabetisch ist echt schwer! ... scheiße jungs, ihr treibt den zotos noch in den wahnsinn!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Dezember 2008)

Zu DOS-Zeiten war "sort" noch so ein Tool wo dort geholfen hat ..


----------



## Pizza (7 Dezember 2008)

> Die Vorschlagslisten sollten die Benutzernamen beinhalten und alphabetisch sortiert sein


 
Scheiße, hab ich glatt überlesen nun ist es zu spät


----------



## MW (7 Dezember 2008)

Pizza schrieb:


> Scheiße, hab ich glatt überlesen nun ist es zu spät



Dann klick auf ändern und mach schick, musst ich ja auch machen


----------



## Pizza (7 Dezember 2008)

iss doch schon längst erledigt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2008)

...neh sortieren tu ich nich, aber was gibt es eigendlich zu gewinnen...?
Vielleicht stiftet die Fa Deltalogic wieder eine Reise auf der Aida...!

schönen Gruß an Rainer


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Dezember 2008)

meinst Du für den gewählten SPS-Forum-Volksvertreter? Da gibt es sicher genügend Freibier beim nächsten Forumstreffen. Wenn der Gewinner (m/w) sich dort auch blicken lässt ;-)


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Dezember 2008)

Meinen Dank an Zotos, dass er sich auch dieses Jahr wieder dieser Sache angenommen hat ...

Mir fällt zur Ergänzung an dieser Stelle noch ein Versprechen ein, dass ich irgendwann gegeben habe :
*Die Wahl zum Anti-User 2008*

Was haltet ihr denn davon (ich bin mir hier aber bewußt, dass es dort nicht soviele Kandidaten gibt).

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Meinen Dank an Zotos, dass er sich auch dieses Jahr wieder dieser Sache angenommen hat ...
> 
> Mir fällt zur Ergänzung an dieser Stelle noch ein Versprechen ein, dass ich irgendwann gegeben habe :
> *Die Wahl zum Anti-User 2008*
> ...


 
...find ich gut, aber da trau ich mich nicht abzustimmen...! 
Außerdem glaube ich das da die Endscheidung schon längs gefallen ist, quasi geheime Wahl!!!

gruß Helmut


----------



## MW (7 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> *Die Wahl zum Anti-User 2008*
> 
> Was haltet ihr denn davon (ich bin mir hier aber bewußt, dass es dort nicht soviele Kandidaten gibt).



Mir fallen da gerade nur zwei mögliche Teilnehmer ein und ich bin mir sogar schon relativ sicher das es das Forumsmitglied wird, dessen Benutzernamen mit "J" anfängt ROFLMAO


----------



## zotos (7 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich erwähne es gern nochmal ... alphabetisch ist echt schwer! ... scheiße jungs, ihr treibt den zotos noch in den wahnsinn!



Danke für Deinen Einsatz. Das Sortieren ist nicht wirklich wichtig. Als ich den Thread verfasst habe war ich mir noch nicht sicher wie ich die Auswertung automatisiere. Ich hab das gerade getestet und das manuelle sortieren ist erforderlich.

Die bisherige Beteiligung überrascht mich positiv.

Zu der Frage von Larry wegen der Anti-User 2008 Wahl.... das ist ein heißes Eisen und von vorneherein etwas was man ja in den SV einsortieren muss ;o)


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Meinen Dank an Zotos, dass er sich auch dieses Jahr wieder dieser Sache angenommen hat ...
> 
> Mir fällt zur Ergänzung an dieser Stelle noch ein Versprechen ein, dass ich irgendwann gegeben habe :
> *Die Wahl zum Anti-User 2008*
> ...



Idee an sich nicht schlecht, aber das kannste wohl vergessen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 Dezember 2008)

@AUDSUPERUSER und Pizza:

_*Ich weiß nicht wie Ihr drarauf kommt, mich mit in die Liste zu nehmen?
Euren schwarzen Humor in allen Ehren, aber ich hätte *_


 gar keine Chance und
 nichts dagegen, wenn ich mich bei der von "Larry Laffer"   vorgeschlagenen Wahl zusammen mit Johnnij, Waldy und der  Forendiva zusammen in der Liste wiederfinden würde...

*Oh, Mist! Das war jetzt nicht alphabetisch sortiert.*

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Dezember 2008)

na, das geht ja dieses Jahr schon früh los mit der Jahresuserwahl ...

ist dieser Thread im Chat gestartet? das liest sich am Anfang so zusammenhanglos 

ach ja, spannend dürfte sowieso nur noch die Rangfolge nach Platz 2 werden


----------



## OHGN (8 Dezember 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ....
> ach ja, spannend dürfte sowieso nur noch die Rangfolge nach Platz 2 werden


*ACK*
Ich bin mir über das Ergebnis für Platz 1 und 2 auch schon zu 99,9% sicher.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> 
> [_] Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein.



Hallo,

wenn _ein_ User2008 gewählt werden soll, haben die Wähler 
normalerweise _eine_ Stimme. Imho sollten wir das auch 
so machen.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn _ein_ User2008 gewählt werden soll, haben die Wähler
> normalerweise _eine_ Stimme. Imho sollten wir das auch
> so machen.



*ACK* ... aber die demokratie scheint uns da einen strich durch die rechnung zu machen!


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn _ein_ User2008 gewählt werden soll, haben die Wähler
> normalerweise _eine_ Stimme. Imho sollten wir das auch
> so machen.


das ist richtig - ich habe daher das X mit Hilfe des Ändern-Button wieder rausgenommen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Dezember 2008)

@MW:
du hast mich überzeugt. Beu näherem Hinsehen fallen mir (aber das hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben) auch nicht mehr Kandidaten ein. Also schenken wird uns das ...

@Gerhard:
auch du hast mich überzeugt - ich habe mein "X" auch wieder entfernt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ich habe mein "X" auch wieder entfernt ...



aktuell muss noch ein kreuz verschwinden, dann kommts zur stichwahl ... obwohl, der wahlleiter hat auch dafür gestimmt und entscheidet im zweifel wahrscheinlich für den angeklagten ...

10:8 stehts ...

ich weiß, die meisten denken sich "ja, es gibt doch soviele gute und ich würd gern den marlob, den larry und den perfektionisten meine stimme geben" (so isses zumindest grad in meinem kopf ) ... aber gerhards überlegungen sind richtiger ... außer natürlich zotos bekommt das, bei der wahl 2007 vorgeschlagene drei-stimmen-modell nch bei der administration durch... ich glaub da aber nicht dran ... oder man muß auf einen externen anbieter von umfragen zurückgreifen - aber das wäre wirklich überhaupt gar nicht schön!


----------



## johnij (8 Dezember 2008)

mmmmh...............
Manche Nominierungen finde ich echt lachhaft......


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> mmmmh...............
> Manche Nominierungen finde ich echt lachhaft......



och, hat dich noch keiner genannt? hab das nicht so im blick - wo sind denn deine fans? csharpxx könnte doch dich mal vorschlagen.


----------



## johnij (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> och, hat dich noch keiner genannt? hab das nicht so im blick - wo sind denn deine fans? csharpxx könnte doch dich mal vorschlagen.


 
*ROFL* Das habe ich nicht nötig


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Dezember 2008)

au weh, ich hör schon den Schlüssel im Schloss der Tür am Giftschrank knirschen ...


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

vielleicht ist der gute entwickler ja mal so gut, zu erklären, was er lachhaft findet?


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

Welchen besonderen Anlass gibt es heute eigtl dass unser "Lieblings-User" mal wieder "Ausgang" hat?


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

SPSKILLER verkürzt auf 9:9


----------



## johnij (8 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Welchen besonderen Anlass gibt es heute eigtl dass unser "Lieblings-User" mal wieder "Ausgang" hat?


 
Halt Dich einfach raus......


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Halt Dich einfach raus......



bevor ihr weitermacht - johnij, stell doch mal bitte deine vorschlagsliste auch ein.


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Halt Dich einfach raus......


 
Kann nicht. Steck schon mittendrin!


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> ... aber gerhards überlegungen sind richtiger ... außer natürlich zotos bekommt das, bei der wahl 2007 vorgeschlagene drei-stimmen-modell nch bei der administration durch...
> ...


Vielleicht kann zotos ja drei Umfragen starten. Einmal die Wahl des Users2008, dann die Wahl des Users2008[Platz2] und schließlich die Wahl des Users2008[Platz3]. Verlangt allerdings bei den Wählern ein wenig Disziplin, da ja verschiedene Stimmen abgegeben werden müssen. Und kann zu paradoxen Ergebnissen führen, weil ja in den verschiedenen Umfragen jeweils andere Leute den gleichen User2008 auf Platz eins wählen könnten.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann zotos ja drei Umfragen starten. Einmal die Wahl des Users2008, dann die Wahl des Users2008[Platz2] und schließlich die Wahl des Users2008[Platz3]. Verlangt allerdings bei den Wählern ein wenig Disziplin, da ja verschiedene Stimmen abgegeben werden müssen. Und kann zu paradoxen Ergebnissen führen, weil ja in den verschiedenen Umfragen jeweils andere Leute den gleichen User2008 auf Platz eins wählen könnten.



wohohoho ... warte mal ... HÄÄÄÄH? ...das geht doch nach hinten los - glaub ich.


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann zotos ja drei Umfragen starten. Einmal die Wahl des Users2008, dann die Wahl des Users2008[Platz2] und schließlich die Wahl des Users2008[Platz3]. Verlangt allerdings bei den Wählern ein wenig Disziplin, da ja verschiedene Stimmen abgegeben werden müssen. Und kann zu paradoxen Ergebnissen führen, weil ja in den verschiedenen Umfragen jeweils andere Leute den gleichen User2008 auf Platz eins wählen könnten.


 
Kann 4L nur zustimmen.

Dein Vorschlag ist zwar keine schlechte Idee, allerdings sehe ich ihn als sehr problematisch an!


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

aber mal ne andere frage: jahres- oder wanderpokal?* ... was darf sich der larry oder ralle oder marlob oder perfektionist oder zotos oder oder oder dann nächstes jahr auf seinen schreibtisch stellen?

*sponsored by 4L


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber mal ne andere frage: jahres- oder wanderpokal?* ... was darf sich der larry oder ralle oder marlob oder perfektionist oder zotos oder oder oder dann nächstes jahr auf seinen schreibtisch stellen?
> 
> *sponsored by 4L


 
Du sponsorst einen Pokal?
Wie wärs mit beidem? Einmal ein etwas größerer Wanderpokal und zum anderen ein kleiner Pokal, den man dann behalten darf?


----------



## Gerhard K (8 Dezember 2008)

> Zitat von *vierlagig*
> bevor ihr weitermacht - johnij, stell doch mal bitte deine vorschlagsliste auch ein.


ist doch einfach vl.
1-10 johnij
*ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber mal ne andere frage: jahres- oder wanderpokal?* ... was darf sich der larry oder ralle oder marlob oder perfektionist oder zotos oder oder oder dann nächstes jahr auf seinen schreibtisch stellen?
> 
> *sponsored by 4L


Such Dir was Schönes aus - Du hast [ja] die Wahl


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

wenn es ein wanderpokal wird (ich muß da noch ne nacht drüber schlafen) müßte der dann dem user2oo9, wenn es ein anderer sein sollte, auch irgendwie zukommen ... hmmm, das würde dem user2oo8 die bürde des weiterschickens auferlegen ... ich fänd das nicht schlimm, aber ist halt auch mit aufwand verbunden - ist der vertretbar?


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn es ein wanderpokal wird (ich muß da noch ne nacht drüber schlafen) müßte der dann dem user2oo9, wenn es ein anderer sein sollte, auch irgendwie zukommen ... hmmm, das würde dem user2oo8 die bürde des weiterschickens auferlegen ... ich fänd das nicht schlimm, aber ist halt auch mit aufwand verbunden - ist der vertretbar?


 
Also ich finde diesen Aufwand vertretbar.
(Rechne allerdings nicht damit, dass ich User2008 werde!)


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Dezember 2008)

vielleicht könnte der Pokal ja in etwa so aussehen:





> Registriert seit: 28.06.2006
> Ort: Königreich Neuseeland
> Beiträge: 2.083
> Abgegebene Danke: 133
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

ich stellte mir eher sowas hier vor


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich stellte mir eher sowas hier vor


 
Ob ich mir sowas auf den Schreibtisch stellen würde???


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ob ich mir sowas auf den Schreibtisch stellen würde???



na gut ... hast ja recht - wollt euch ja auch nur schocken


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> na gut ... hast ja recht - wollt euch ja auch nur schocken


 
Wär eine harmlose Variante für den Anti-User 2008!


----------



## Eliza (8 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ob ich mir sowas auf den Schreibtisch stellen würde???


 
vielleicht unter den schreibtisch?


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> vielleicht unter den schreibtisch?


 
Lieber in einen Schrank den ich nicht brauche. Dieser wird dann abgeschlossen und der Schlüssel vernichtet!

Wenn das Teil wenigstens eine sinnvolle Funtion hätte, würde ich noch vllt mit mir reden lassen!


----------



## Eliza (8 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil wenigstens eine sinnvolle Funtion hätte, würde ich noch vllt mit mir reden lassen!


 
lass mich mal überlegen....... *guckt nochmal das bild an*
wenn man das jemandem über den schädel zieht, hinterlässt das mit sicherheit den gewünschten effekt........
@vl: ist es aus metall? dann könnte man es noch als brücke im schaltschrank verbauen..... irgendwie.....


----------



## Cerberus (8 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> lass mich mal überlegen....... *guckt nochmal das bild an*
> wenn man das jemandem über den schädel zieht, hinterlässt das mit sicherheit den gewünschten effekt........
> @vl: ist es aus metall? dann könnte man es noch als brücke im schaltschrank verbauen..... irgendwie.....


 
Stimmt jetzt wo du das sagst...

Erzielt aber nur Effekte, wenn unter der Hülle nicht irgend so eine billige Kunststoffkonstruktion steckt.

Aber wenn es voll aus Metall ist, könnte man da so einige Ampere drüber ziehen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Dezember 2008)

Ich denke das Markus eines seiner Forum-T-Shirts hervorkramt (eins von den braunen ;o) ) ..... und besticken lässt......

SPS-Forum Super-User 2008


oder so


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

*ich habs!*

woahahahaha ... das kann man hier im forum echt gebrauchen! ... und es wird ein wanderpokal ... oh wie ist das geil!


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

so. ich werde das ding jetzt bestellen ... die emblem-beschriftung fällt neutral aus mit: ehrenkranz und "Dem Sieger"-beschriftung.

als gravur dachte ich:

user des jahres
www.sps-forum.de

wanderpokal


wobei ich mir bei dem wort wanderpokal nicht so ganz sicher bin. bräuchte da nochmal schnell hilfe.

ich freu mich darauf ihm einen überreichen zu können, der es verdient hat. meine favoriten kann man ja in der vorschlagsliste ablesen.​


----------



## zotos (8 Dezember 2008)

Ich habe die ersten 18 Nominierungsvorschläge inklusive der zwei Fragen (Anonym und Mehrfachauswahl) nun übernommen.

Ich hoffe das sich die ersten 18 nun ihrer Sache auch sicher sind ;o)

PS: Interesse an einem Zwischenstand? Ich denke es ist noch etwas früh.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

10:9 ... demokratie ist doch nicht soooo schlecht 

und: der pokal ist bestellt und ich bring ihn im besten fall dem user2oo8 persönlich vorbei


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2008)

*„Yes we can….“*

Ich finde, die Teilnehmer mit den größten Aussichten auf den Gewinn (wie z.b. Larry Laffer oder 4L) sollten eine Wahlrede hier im Forum veröffentlichen. 
Diese Wahlrede soll uns aufrütteln und mitreißend sein, aber darf keine leeren Versprechungen enthalten. Was wird besser, was wird schöner, wer fliegt am höchsten usw….
ich freu mich schon, gruß Helmut


----------



## vierlagig (9 Dezember 2008)

crash schrieb:


> 15 oder 20 benutzer in der vorschlagsliste würden mir besser gefallen.
> ich hatte gern noch mehr top-user nominiert.



da bist du sicher nicht der eintige, allerdings läßt die umfrage-funktion des forums nur 10 abstimmmöglichkeiten zu, daher wohl die limitierung


----------



## crash (9 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da bist du sicher nicht der eintige, allerdings läßt die umfrage-funktion des forums nur 10 abstimmmöglichkeiten zu, daher wohl die limitierung



in der vorauswahl hätte man schon mehr als 10 benennen können,
das wären dann die z.b. die top 20.
die ersten 10 der top 20 wären dann in der endabstimmung.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Mich hat keiner Lüb


wir sollten endlich das Versprechen vom UG einlösen:


Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> ...
> Nächstes Jahr wird dann der "niedlichste User" gewählt.
> da wird aber nur einer zu Auswahl stehen...
> 
> (Huhu, maxilein !  )


Aber wir haben Dich trotzdem lieb :sc4::s20:


----------



## MW (11 Dezember 2008)

auch wenn ich dafür jetzt schläge bekomme 

@Maxi: es wäre besser gewesen, wenn du deinen Beitrag


maxi schrieb:


> Mich hat keiner Lüb


in diesen Thread hier geschrieben hättest. 

Zotos hat sich bei dieser aufteilung der Threads in "Wahlliste" und "Diskusion" bestimmt was gedacht


----------



## Cerberus (11 Dezember 2008)

MW schrieb:


> auch wenn ich dafür jetzt schläge bekomme
> 
> @Maxi: es wäre besser gewesen, wenn du deinen Beitrag
> 
> ...


 
Wieso solltest du dafür schläge bekommen? Mir ging der selbe Gedanke auch durch den Kopf als ich den genannten Beitrag gelesen habe.


----------



## maxi (12 Dezember 2008)

Ach menno, jetzt habe ich mir schon 300 User erstellt und dann werd ich gar nicht nominiert 

*spässle*


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ach menno, jetzt habe ich mir schon 300 User erstellt und dann werd ich gar nicht nominiert
> 
> *spässle*


 
Du hättest halt mit 50 von deinen Usern dich nominieren müssen!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ach menno, jetzt habe ich mir schon 300 User erstellt und dann werd ich gar nicht nominiert



Jomei, hättest Du Deine Beiträge auf 10 statt auf 300 user verteilt, 
wärst Du jetzt auf Platz 1 bis 10 ... :shock:


----------



## maxi (12 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Jomei, hättest Du Deine Beiträge auf 10 statt auf 300 user verteilt,
> wärst Du jetzt auf Platz 1 bis 10 ... :shock:


 

Hui cool, ich sehe gerade das ich bald das 2k habe


----------



## maxi (12 Dezember 2008)

Ich habe sogar Gerhard abgängt :O)


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Hui cool, ich sehe gerade das ich bald das 2k habe


 
Schmeißt hoffentlich ne fette Party!! :-D


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar Gerhard abgängt :O)


In der Quantität vielleicht, aber auch in der Qualität? 
Was bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang die Anzahl der erhaltenen Danke?
Maxi: Erhielt 74 Danke für 59 Beiträge
Gerhard: Erhielt 245 Danke für 199 Beiträge


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Dezember 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Die Vorschlagslisten sollten ... bis zum 12.12 abgegeben sein.
> ...


ich weiß zwar nicht, wo der Fönig seit gestern 23 Uhr nochmal was abgeblieben ist - aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er spätestens morgen (00:01 Uhr?) aktiv wird.

na, ja, ich möchte eigentlich nur daran erinnern, dass heute Abgabeschluss ist


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er spätestens morgen (00:01 Uhr?) aktiv wird...


 
Vllt schafft er es ja auch noch bis dahin.

Oder hat er es etwa schon vergessen, dass heute Schluss ist???


----------



## zotos (12 Dezember 2008)

*Zwischenstand*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe gerade die bisher abgegebenen Stimmen ausgewertet (Zwischenstand im Anhang).

Die Wahl wird voraussichtlich nicht anonym und ohne die Möglichkeit der Mehrfachfachauswahl stattfinden. 

24 zu 2 *gegen *"Die Wahl sollte Anonym stattfinden."
19 zu 7 *gegen *"Eine Mehrfachauswahl soll möglich sein."


----------



## vierlagig (17 Dezember 2008)

der pokal ist da, er sieht gut aus ... am liebsten würd ich ihn auf meinem schreibtisch sehen, da würde er sich gut machen  ... aber ich gönn ihm larry natürlich mehr!  ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2008)

@4L
...Larry ist noch nicht der Sieger, es kann noch viel passieren. Du hast ja schon ganz gut aufgeholt....
Mit den Pokal finde ich übrigens eine tolle Idee, ist der eigendlich mit Gravur...?

gruß helmut


----------



## vierlagig (17 Dezember 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ist der eigendlich mit Gravur...?



vorne steht

user des jahres
www.sps-forum.de
wanderpokal

auf die rückseite des sockels werde ich die erste plakete mit jahr und usernamen anbringen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2008)

...toll, dieses Jahr habe ich es nicht geschafft, aber nächstes Jahr will ich ihn haben....!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar Gerhard abgängt :O)



Jetzt nicht mehr. Er hat dich wieder überholt.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr. Er hat dich wieder überholt.



nein, keine falsche motivationen verbreiten ... neeeeeiiiiiinnnnn


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nein, keine falsche motivationen verbreiten ... neeeeeiiiiiinnnnn


Keine Sorge, maxi macht das schon. Aber Gerhard ist ja auch nicht untätig.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, maxi macht das schon. Aber Gerhard ist ja auch nicht untätig.



Ja, jetzt hat unser Maxi auch noch in der Quantität nachgelassen ...


----------



## Cerberus (18 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt hat unser Maxi *auch* noch in der Quantität nachgelassen ...


 
Das "auch" hört sich aber nett an!!


----------



## vierlagig (18 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Das "auch" hört sich aber nett an!!



"nett ist der kleine bruder von scheiße" sagt eine freundin immer, deswegen kann man sie so schön ärgern, wenn man ihr sagt, wie nett sie doch sei


----------



## Cerberus (18 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> "nett ist der kleine bruder von scheiße" sagt eine freundin immer, deswegen kann man sie so schön ärgern, wenn man ihr sagt, wie nett sie doch sei


 
*schmeißmichweg*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Dezember 2008)

Thread nach oben hol. Heute abend ist Schluss mit dem Überlegen!


----------



## Kieler (21 Dezember 2008)

*27:27*

Ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen ... was kann es besseres geben.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Dezember 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen ... was kann es besseres geben.



eine eindeutige, nachvollziehbare entscheidung für Larry nachdem die anderen nominierten über alle maßen vernachlässigt wurden!


----------



## Kieler (21 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> eine eindeutige, nachvollziehbare entscheidung für Larry nachdem die anderen nominierten über alle maßen vernachlässigt wurden!



Was soll ich mit dieser Aussage anfangen? Möchtest Du Dich selbst klein reden? Das ist ja peinlich.


----------

